# Preganant month after laparoscopy for endo



## SpringerS

Has anyone else gotten pregnant directly after a laparoscopy and laser ablations for endometriosis? I had a lap in early Jan which found endo spots on my right ovary which were then burnt of with a laser. I had the lap as part of investigations for right sided abdominal pain rather than fertility investigations as the endo had been causing me pain for months.

We were told to not try immediately after the lap, which would have been impossible as I was in a lot of pain with it for a couple of weeks. And were told to go ahead in February although my gyne did say at my February appointment that the ovary would take a couple of months to heal fully from the laser burns, so I could still expect some pain from there.

I found out on Sunday that I'm pregnant but am having some mild right side abdominal pain, around my ovary for the last couple of days, which I hadn't been in mid-February. I'm wondering if it could be related to the lap and if anyone else got pregnant so fast after a lap, if they had any complications because of it.


----------



## angellhoney

Hello, I was in the same situation after my laparoscopy and laser treatment, I fell pregnant straight after with my daughter who is now 5. The only complication that I found was I went into early labour at 32 weeks. I asked if then early labour was due to the laser treatment and my cervix not being very strong but the doctor said that my cervix was fine, but I am still not sure&#8230;. I would speak to your doctor to check it out. Good luck &#61514;


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Oooh, I am so happy to hear that you guys fell not long after the op! I had mine a last week (endo removal & Ovarian Drilling), and am preying that this then means it's our turn to conceive our 2nd miracle. I will be interested to know if it matters that you fall pregnant so quickly, as this is our ideal scenario!!


----------



## SpringerS

Quick update. The pain I was so frightened of in the original post turned out to be an angry red pimple on my tummy. I feel like such a hypochondriac. :o

The pregnancy seems to be going normally so far. I have a tiny bump already and when I stretch in the area of my scars they throb a little so I am keeping them moisturised to help them stretch. I have an early scan next week so fingers crossed things will be ok for that.


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Great to hear everything is going well SpringerS!! :)


----------



## Kimmy74

Hi there, really happy for you, but I know how stressful it is. I started getting pelvic pain in Oct 10. I worked in a hospital so was able to organise a lap pretty quickly. I ended having mild endo removed from behind my uterus. I fell pregnant 4 months after the lap. I would get pain most of the month but not constantly. However the month I got pregnant I had constant pain and thought it was growing back already. You get so many aches and pains that you can't really pinpoint with endo. Try not to worry too much. I was the same at the beginning of my pregnancy right up untill about 25 weeks. Now I'm 33 weeks and have the most active baby in here its incredible. I really hope the same for you. I know its hard but try to enjoy it. Good luck. x


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Kimmy, did your cycle get distrupted after the procedure? I had mine two weeks ago, and was due for AF at the same time I had the procedure, but it still hasn't arrived (have only spotted since then), very annoying because I want to get started with the 1st cycle....


----------



## Kimmy74

I remember it being a couple of days later than usual but nothing major, you're not pregnant are you???? :winkwink:
My procedure was done a couple of days post ovulation that cycle but I steered clear of sex. Was your procedure before or after Ovulation that cycle?


----------



## Little_Ratbag

They tested for pregnany prior to the procedure (blood test), but it was done on day 27 (so post O) this may have been too early to test? Maybe I should test... :|


----------



## Kimmy74

Given that it was so close to AF I wouldn't think you're pregnant I would be more inclined to think that the lap threw your cycle off being done on day 27. Also you couldn't possibly be pregnant if they flushed your tubes. This is why they make sure you aren't pregnant first.


----------



## lu-is

Hi! I had laprascopic surgery on my ovary last march to remove an ovarian cyst. 
We didn't start to try until June (3 months after surgery) just because of an agreement with my husband. The surgeon/gyne said we could try whenever after the surgery.

So 3 months after surgery we started trying - 2nd month of trying I was pregnant :)

I did notice some pain near my ovary a couple months into pregnancy - not horrible and far less painful then before my surgery but I think it was when the baby was pressing on that area in particular.

Now I don't notice anything (heck I don't even know where my ovaries are right now). *thumbs up* so there's a chance the pain will go away?


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Good luck with the birth Kimmy!


----------



## Kimmy74

Thanks so much Little_Ratbag, 2 weeks today and counting. Good luck to you too. Let me know how you get on with everything.


----------



## kayleesmommy

I just had larascopic surgery on the 11th to remove 10 cm's of scar tissue off of my left ovay and fluid out of my left tube, my question is i ovulated on the 17 and could it be possible for me to get pregnant that fast?


----------



## Lucia22

Hi hope you are well
I just found out I am pregnant 2 months after lap. I am now wondering in it will be a precious pregnancy since it has only been 2 months?..
A little worried


----------



## Loup89

Not quite the answer you're probably looking for but I had a lap, dye and hysteroscopy on 29th Oct which was 14dpo and turns out I was in fact pregnant whilst having all of this done, my dates all match up so I really was 14dpo on the day of lap, my consultant said it's impossible and the baby would be "flushed out" but looks like he was wrong. I'm now 13 weeks and bubs is fine so far.


----------



## donnarobinson

I had a lap and dye in 2011 I fell pregnant that same cycle turns out I would have been 2weeks 5 days pregnant when i had my lap done ! My sons now nearly 2 x


----------

